# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## nlove

ik had even een vraagje, want zit een beetje in de stress.
ik ben een meisje van 17 en mijn vriend is 24. wij hebben 2 weken geleden op de 4de dag van mijn menstruatie onveilig seks gehad en ik ben ook niet aan de pil, heb er veel geprobeerd maar word er steeds ziek van dus ben ermee gestopt. nou heb ik al 3 dagen last van kramp in mijn buik en heel licht bloedverlies, ook plas ik de afgelopen 3 dagen erg vaak en veel. zou het kunnen dat ik nu zwanger ben?
 :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Nlove,

Wanneer jij seks hebt met geen enkele voorbehoedsmiddel, is de kans op zwangerschap idd groot... Ik raadt je dus aan om een test te doen!

Overigens heb je tegenwoordig ook andere anticonceptie middelen buiten de pil om, je kunt tegenwoordig ook kiezen voor de pleisterpil/prikpil (zie hier meer over in de rubriek anticonceptie). Je kunt naar je huisarts gaan en overleggen wat een goede vervanger voor de gewone pil is. Onveilig verdergaan is ook geen goed plan, zo blijf je constant stressen, en wanneer je onveilige seks hebt kun je een zwangerschap/soa verwachten  :Wink: 

Het hoeft dus niet perse zo te zijn, de kramp in je buik en het lichte bloedverlies kan ook wijzen naar een opkomende menstruatie, maar een test is aan te raden om de stress weg te nemen  :Wink:  

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Four Roses

Niet om het een of ander, maar als je vrijt tijdens je menstruatie is de kans toch eigenlijk niet aanwezig dat je zwanger kunt worden? Menstruatie onstaat namelijk doordat je eitje wordt afgestoten omdat het daarvoor niet bevrucht is.
Maar checken kan sowieso nooit kwaad, zo'n test kost niks en ben je van je zenuwen af.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Fourroses,

Dat klopt idd wat je zegt, maar nlove heeft aangeven onveilig te vrijen, dus wie weet heeft ze daarvoor óók nog onveilig seks gehad, en dan is er dus wel een grote kans op zwangerschap  :Wink:  Vandaar dat ik ook een test aanraadde  :Wink:  Het lichte bloedverlies zegt eigenlijk al dat er geen zwangerschap is, maar in sommige gevallen kun je dus ook licht bloedverlies tijdens de zwangerschap hebben, vandaar dat het om stress te voorkomen beter is een test te doen  :Smile:

----------


## nlove

hallo dames,
ik heb een zwangerschapstest gedaan en ik ben niet zwanger.
bedankt voor het advies allebei
groeten nlove

----------


## Agnes574

Ben blij voor je nlove, wss stond een zwangerschap nog niet in de planning?!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Nlove,

Dat is goed nieuws! Misschien er eens over nadenken om toch enige vorm van anticonceptie te nemen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## cheska

ik heb een vraagjje ik ben vorige week vrijdag begonnen met de pil te slikken en na mijn menstruatie en heb zatterdag sex gehad zonder condoom en hij is in mij gekomen kan het zijn dat ik nu zwanger ben ik heb wel een raar gevoel in me buik maar kan natuurlijk ook tussen me oren zitten :P ?? en kan ik dat al testen na een anderhalve week?

gr cheska

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Cheska,

Dit ligt een beetje aan hoelang jij je pil al slikt. Ben je die vrijdag voor het eerst begonnen met de pil of heb je net een stopweek gehad? Als je net een stopweek hebt gehad en weer begonnen bent met de pil dan ben je gewoon veilig geweest en is de kans op een zwangerschap zo goed als uit te sluiten.

Wanneer je die vrijdag voor het eerst bent begonnen met de pil is er wel een kans op zwangerschap, er wordt ook altijd geadviseerd om bij het starten met de pil een week een condoom te gebruiken omdat deze dan nog niet veilig is.

Bij deze hoop ik dat je nu wat meer info hebt om voor jezelf te beslissen wat voor jou geldt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## tijger1

of misschien een blaasontsteking?

----------

